# Bloated Neon?



## FishN00b (Apr 17, 2007)

Whilst looking at my fish I noticed that one of the neons seems to have a bump on its underside, its the full width of the fish, kinda looks like it could be two bumps. It looks bloated or pregnant  Not noticed it before...

The other fish seem fine.

Any ideas?


----------



## NeonJulie (May 6, 2007)

Was this just after eating? I've noticed mine will get sort of lumpy and bulging for a while after eating. I'm not entirely convinced mine are normal either though.

At some point you might get asked all of your water parameters and indicators, so maybe you should let them know temps, pH, NitrAtes, NitrItes, Ammonia, food and maintenance schedules too. And how long the tank's been set up.


----------



## FishN00b (Apr 17, 2007)

My chemistry is as follows :

Nitrite 0
Nitrate 40
Ammonia 0
PH 7 - 8

I feed once a day. The tank is in its 8th or 9th week now I believe

I've not noticed the bumps before, have no idea what it is. It may not be a problem. Maybe its a glandular thing 

No idea!


----------

